# 8 month old German shepherd



## Dexter1987 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a 8 month old male German shepherd called Dexter, I got him when he was 8 weeks old. Seen both parents and was extremely happy with them. He is also KC registered..

But his ears have yet to come up, they have never even attempted to. I haven't wanted to try taping them up as I have read a lot about this and was afraid I would damage them. However I am wondering if they will ever go up? I know a lot of people say if they aren't up by 6-7 months then to begin to worry, i am now starting to worry but I haven't seen any fully bred German shepherds with their ears down and was wondering if this is common? Don't get me wrong I love him to bits regardless, he just doesn't really look like a German shepherd with the ears down. does anybody know if there is hope for him yet? 

I have included a photo of him  :wub:
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Leanne, 
Northern Ireland.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexter is beautiful!I really don't think the ears will go up,they are just too soft.I think he is super handsome no matter what


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he's beautiful the way he is, and wouldn't have much hope for those ears going up at 8 m.


----------



## Dexter1987 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. I had hoped maybe he was a late bloomer, as he is still teething.. I love him to bits, everyone seems to think he really suits his ears down lol!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I gave up taping Fritz' left ear at 8 months. It went up once but never again,it's half up. He's now 6. It's rare but may be somewhere in the genetic line as I stumbled across that in Fritz' mother's line-Kirschental.


----------



## K9Mike (Feb 10, 2016)

Is he a purebred? Ears will stand if addressed properly. I have made a 9 month old shepherds ears stand with proper action taken. If he where my dog I would place 1 nasal strip with tear mender glue on the inner outside edge over the crease in his ears.


----------



## Prooney (May 20, 2015)

My guy was 8 months with one up and one flopped. I did the moleskin and nasal strips with the skin bond and his floppy ear is now up on its own after about 3-4 weeks with moleskin in his ear.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Moleskin and nasal strips that sound like a good option


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dexter1987 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I had hoped maybe he was a late bloomer, as he is still teething.. I love him to bits, everyone seems to think he really suits his ears down lol!


What do you mean with 'teething'? He should have all his adult teeth for about 2 months now.
It doesn't look like his ears will go up.


----------

